# TIVO EDGE FRUSTRATION



## Portobellogal406 (Feb 24, 2019)

I've read complaints and defenders, regarding customer service going to the P.I. This company hit the loo when Mike Ramsay sold. It always had the BEST support, technical or otherwise under his guidance. As far as the defenders of CS going to the P.I., it is NOT the same!! Filipinos generally are unfamiliar with questions about DISH, Direct TV etc....Their answers to basic questions indicate that clearly. I have difficulty understanding them and since I have a European accent, they have trouble understanding ME! I called today to purchase a new TIVO (have had two for about 25 years, since they were first available, due to connection to Mike Ramsay), and routinely changed them as time went by. I'm MORE THAN AGGRAVATED today, and the receptionist at the "contact us" phone number in the San Jose area should be FIRED! RUDE...hung up on me twice in the middle of me asking a question, transferring me to the frickin P.I. number I had given up on when I couldn't get questions answered....Meanwhile, plenty of jobs needed in the US while this new company rakes in $$hundreds of $$millions.....No wonder the US is about all the way down the loo, just like TIVO.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

im probably gonna be denied disability because i can still do what i used to do...work in a call center. I wanna tell the judge "find me a call center in the usa and i will take the job. Meanwhile we all get poor customer service.


----------



## Portobellogal406 (Feb 24, 2019)

mattyro7878 said:


> im probably gonna be denied disability because i can still do what i used to do...work in a call center. I wanna tell the judge "find me a call center in the usa and i will take the job. Meanwhile we all get poor customer service.


EXACTLY! 6-7 years ago, Direct TV or DISH was paying $15/hour at the call center in Missoula, Montana. I have two friends who work there. I bet you'd be pretty happy working for one of them them for that wage. There's NO reason why these multi-million/billion$ companies don't have call centers across the USA. It's all about GREED, bc they can make EVEN MORE money paying people in third world countries wages that most people won't get out of bed to earn - pennies on the dollar! All greedy SOBs..... If you want change that's FAIR for the working Joe, use the power of your vote instead of voting in those who help out and give multi-million$ tax breaks to their cronies. WAKE UP, PEOPLE!!


----------



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

It's a publicly traded company based in the capitalist America operating in a global economy. No vote is going to change that anytime soon. Bringing support back would merely be a moral call, unlikely to appease shareholders, yadda yadda... It's a ****e system but all we can do is beatch and complain unfortunately. Not too many companies being run by benevolent dictators these days. We had Steve Jobs, now Elon Musk...


----------



## johnbrown44 (May 11, 2015)

Portobellogal406 said:


> If you want change that's FAIR for the working Joe, use the power of your vote instead of voting in those who help out and give multi-million$ tax breaks to their cronies. WAKE UP, PEOPLE!!


A bit off-topic for a Tivo forum, but I'll bite:

I would vote for the person who has shown a history of trying to keep jobs in the USA. I buy American when possible.

Almost everyone got tax breaks. The "rob from the rich" strategy won't work, see countries that have tried that. I would suggest you research who pays the majority of the taxes. The "average Joe" (I am in that group) pays a miniscule portion of the taxes. Just so you know, large, multi-million$ corporations really don't pay the taxes, the consumers who buy their product pay. So raise a corp tax, they raise their price, and you pay more. But it's not considered a tax at that point.

And it might not totally be the big corps fault. If their taxes and other costs continue to rise, such as greedy towns passing tax levies and environmentalists with their strangling regulations, not to mention a host of other parasites that want a piece of their pie, they are forced to cut costs. Those that have never run a business may fail to understand the costs involved, even before they've made their first widget.

"Can't they just earn less profits," you say? Businesses must make a certain profit. If they don't, the investors will move their money somewhere else.

Vote with your pocket books, tell others of bad practices such as outsourcing jobs. (cough Apple cough Microsoft cough many others)

That all said, there is also greed involved. But greed isn't a new human emotion.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Not just that but calling for service and speaking with someone who speaks the same language and just might possibly be truly familiar with the product you are calling about just might improve things for that company. Just my 2cents.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Portobellogal406 said:


> I've read complaints and defenders, regarding customer service going to the P.I. This company hit the loo when Mike Ramsay sold. It always had the BEST support, technical or otherwise under his guidance. As far as the defenders of CS going to the P.I., it is NOT the same!! Filipinos generally are unfamiliar with questions about DISH, Direct TV etc....Their answers to basic questions indicate that clearly. I have difficulty understanding them and since I have a European accent, they have trouble understanding ME! I called today to purchase a new TIVO (have had two for about 25 years, since they were first available, due to connection to Mike Ramsay), and routinely changed them as time went by. I'm MORE THAN AGGRAVATED today, and the receptionist at the "contact us" phone number in the San Jose area should be FIRED! RUDE...hung up on me twice in the middle of me asking a question, transferring me to the frickin P.I. number I had given up on when I couldn't get questions answered....Meanwhile, plenty of jobs needed in the US while this new company rakes in $$hundreds of $$millions.....No wonder the US is about all the way down the loo, just like TIVO.


I've found it's better to do research on this forum. I would only buy from Tivo if they have a special sale where the cost is less than the going rate on Amazon and Ebay.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Portobellogal406 said:


> It always had the BEST support, technical or otherwise under his guidance.


I don't think Tivo had the best support, but it has gone downhill over the years. And don't be so racist about Filipinos being unfamiliar with the technology. Anybody can be unfamiliar about the technology without the proper training.


----------

